# SMS für 4,99 - Was ist das?



## Lumumba (18 Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

gerade eben erst die eine Sache beendet, kommt die nächste Sache...

*In meiner Handyabrechnung vom Januar (e-plus) ist plötzlich
am 02.01. um 8.48.47 und 8.48.53 Uhr zwei kostenpflichtige
Kurznachricht drinnen...

Es ist die 17787988, wobei mich irritiert, da da ein E,
für Empfangen steht...*

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen, bevor hier jetzt
hier der Hund in der Pfanne verrückt wird... 
Muß ich das zahlen...?
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2005)

So wie ich Dich nun zwischenzeitlich einschätze, weißt Du ziemlich genau, was Du tust - da fällt mir erstmal nix zu ein. Aber Zahlung bei SMS-Empfang ist doch recht ungewöhnlich, Dein Provider wird bestimmt mehr Informationen dazu haben, zumal er ja die Rechnung dafür stellt.

Dass SMS nicht immer billige Kommunikation sind, ist ja allmählich bekannt. SMS können auch als Bezahlsystem eingesetzt werden - hier ein Beispiel zum Bezug eines MMS-Nackedai:


----------



## johinos (18 Februar 2005)

*SMS für 4,99*



			
				Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist die 17787988, wobei mich irritiert, da da ein E,
> für Empfangen steht...


177 deutet auf E-Plus, und der Rest führt zu Leidensgenossen.


----------



## Lumumba (19 Februar 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> So wie ich Dich nun zwischenzeitlich einschätze, weißt Du ziemlich genau, was Du tust - da fällt mir erstmal nix zu ein. Aber Zahlung bei SMS-Empfang ist doch recht ungewöhnlich, Dein Provider wird bestimmt mehr Informationen dazu haben, zumal er ja die Rechnung dafür stellt.


*Jetzt steh ich hier als Depp da, oder was...!?* 
Ich hab doch *garnichts *gemacht! Ich hab nur diese Rechnung *bekommen*...!
Was soll ich das "genau wissen, was ich mache..."! 
Das einzige was ich derzeit mache ist, ich prüfe die Sachen genau...! 
Das ist alles! 

Und die Vorhergehenden Dinge waren ineinander "verkettet", wenn Du die Sache seit 2003 beobachtet hattest!


----------



## Reducal (19 Februar 2005)

Lumumba schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt steh ich hier als Depp da, oder was...!?


So hätte ich das nicht formuliert. Frage halt bei Deinem Provider an, dann wird sich evtl. die Sache bereits aufklären, ohne dass wir Sascha´s Kristall bemühen müssen. Der Hinweis von johinos auf das andere Forum war ja auch nicht schlecht - immerhin gibt es da Leute, die das Problem bereits versuchen zu analysieren.


----------



## Lumumba (19 Februar 2005)

@ Reducal

Okok, war wirklich blöd formuliert von mir... Sorry  :bussi:  
Nur dreh ich langsam am Rad, weils mir vorkommt, als würd ich von einem Napf in den anderen fallen... :bigcry: 

Aber der Link war sehr aufschlussreich. Danke dafür!


----------



## Lumumba (20 Februar 2005)

Ging gestern erstmal raus: 
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=14673#14673


----------

